# Do any of you post pics on InstaGram of your fish?



## BuckeyeTez (May 10, 2016)

I follow a lot of people who post pics and I post a few of mine. Just wondering if any of you do, too. If so follow me @ak.cichlid.addict and I'll follow you back!


----------



## elenor (Jan 17, 2017)

I usually post pics on facebook. Sorry that I am not active on Instagram.


----------



## YoungJulian34 (Jul 6, 2020)

I ussualy post on instagram as i almost forgot about facebook to be honest. I still keep it just for talking to my parents sometimes or if i got something related to my job. But in general i am an active instagram user, and yeah, i got some photos of my figh in there. Recently i was thinking about starting some kind of a blog related to fish, how to take care of them and all that kind of stuff. But i do not know how to promote it, as i don't want to pay for followers, i want it to be an honest blog. I want to post content that people like and not only like me would really like.


----------



## YoungJulian34 (Jul 6, 2020)

YoungJulian34 said:


> I ussualy post on instagram as i almost forgot about facebook to be honest. I still keep it just for talking to my parents sometimes or if i got something related to my job. But in general i am an active instagram user, and yeah, i got some photos of my figh in there. Recently i was thinking about starting some kind of a blog related to fish, how to take care of them and all that kind of stuff. But i do not know how to promote it, as i don't want <commercial link removed>, i want it to be an honest blog. I want to post content that people like and not only like me would really like.


Does anyone still use myspace? I just remebered that i once created an account dedicated to one of my fish


----------

